

Show HN: Deal, HyperLocal Buying & Selling - QuantumDoja

Hi HackerNews,<p>I'm Chris and I'd like to show you my new free app called: Deal<p>It works like this, you list the things you want to Buy &#38;/or Sell<p>When you walk past people in the High Street or at a Market, 
Your lists are compared automatically. If there is a match, 
you’re alerted &#38; you can chat to each other to organize a Deal.<p>Video: http://vimeo.com/52853298
Download link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/deal/id333252543?ls=1&#38;mt=8
Website link: http:/deal.gameweaver.com<p>Scenarios:<p>“The last shopping day before Christmas” 
It’s the last shopping day before Christmas and all of the shops have sold out of “SuperMega Toy” - the must have toy for Christmas. You’ve been looking everywhere for it. It may be the case that some people might be selling the “SuperMega Toy” you are after, they might have brought it and changed their mind etc. You enter “SuperMega Toy” in the App as “Buy” whilst the seller enters “SuperMega Toy” in the App with “Sell”, If the two people are sitting down having lunch at the same fast-food place, or walk buy each other in the street. Their lists will be compared, there’s a match, they chat to each other to work out a Deal and Christmas is saved.<p>“Market” 
You’re a collector of “My Little Pony” memorabilia, you visit Markets/Yard Sales/other events in your search for “My Little Pony” items. 
Market stall sellers enter a list of the items they are selling and you as the buyer enter the “My Little Pony” items you are buying. As you walk around the different stalls, your lists are compared, saving you time to search for the items you want. Hopefully you get a match and find the items you want to buy.
======
mansigandhi
Congratulations on the launch -

I had a question though - what if people aren't carrying the stuff they are
selling ON them at that time - then it's pointless right? (this is in a
regular scenario and not a yard sale) Wouldn't it be much easier to just look
for everyone selling an iPhone 5 in my suburb.

------
sixQuarks
Is this contingent on users being near each other? If so, you're going to have
a difficult time getting enough users to make the service useful, in my
opinion.

~~~
QuantumDoja
It's a HyperLocal service, the point is buying&selling things around you at
that moment in time.

Thanks for your comment.

